# US dollar travellers cheques



## charlesroebuck (Nov 15, 2009)

Coming to Cyprus next week, I have a few hundred US dollar travel cheques from trip to America. Is there anywhere in Paphos that will exchange these for Euros.

Also would like to see where the expat community frequent as I want to try to find out,first hand, what it may be like to live in Cyprus over the winter months - Any suggestions

Charles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

charlesroebuck said:


> Coming to Cyprus next week, I have a few hundred US dollar travel cheques from trip to America. Is there anywhere in Paphos that will exchange these for Euros.
> 
> Also would like to see where the expat community frequent as I want to try to find out,first hand, what it may be like to live in Cyprus over the winter months - Any suggestions
> 
> Charles


The best exchange rate is down the sea front. The precinct where the captains view restaurant is. Towards the back in the left hand corner there is a gift shop that does exchange and gives a very good rate.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The best exchange rate is down the sea front. The precinct where the captains view restaurant is. Towards the back in the left hand corner there is a gift shop that does exchange and gives a very good rate.
> 
> Veronica


I know this question was about places in Paphos but just in case anyone asks, there is a shop in Larnaca offering consistently better rates too. It is towards the end of Finikoudes promenade on the right, just before you get to Larnaca Fort and the turning towards Agios Lazarus Church. You can't miss it, it has a board outside with its rates on.


----------

